# Lady's Eye



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I knew I shouldn't have left Lady alone on Saturday when I visited my daughter. I was afraid of her flea infestation, but poor Lady didn't get her eye drops all day. 

She's got uveitis again, but I knew that. I'd been giving her the drops I have for that for a couple of days while I waited to get in to see my vet. Good news it is clearing up, bad news is that she finally went blind in that eye. She's had a tiny early cataract in that eye for years, but I guess it matured all of a sudden. I knew she was having trouble seeing in the past few weeks. :crying: 

It is amazing that she has kept her vision all these years as most diabetic dogs go blind in the first nine months after diagnosis.

My vet noticed a bulge/mass in the eye, too. I have an appointment with the ophthalmologist next week to get it checked out. I pray it's nothing serious. Canine diabetics have the same eye problems as human diabetics do. 

More good news. Lady is finally back to her normal weight of 7.15 pounds. I have struggled for a couple of years to put weight back on her with no luck until I switched her to homecooked and digestive enzymes.

I really need to find the fountain of youth for my old gal. And winning the lottery would help, too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers that nothing serious is wrong with our precious Miss Lady. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Marj -- you have been such a good Mom and Miss Lady is so obviously happy that she has remained "young". I know that it's cost you a mint over the years, but Miss Lady has really been a miracle with all of her health problems. I know that she loves her life and just doesn't believe any place else could ever be better than her life with you. :biggrin:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 18 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793234


> I knew I shouldn't have left Lady alone on Saturday when I visited my daughter. I was afraid of her flea infestation, but poor Lady didn't get her eye drops all day.
> 
> She's got uveitis again, but I knew that. I'd been giving her the drops I have for that for a couple of days while I waited to get in to see my vet. Good news it is clearing up, bad news is that she finally went blind in that eye. She's had a tiny early cataract in that eye for years, but I guess it matured all of a sudden. I knew she was having trouble seeing in the past few weeks. :crying:
> 
> ...


Poor Lady, but what a great mom she has. I hope her eye is not painful. :grouphug: 
When you find that fountain, Pup could use a drink.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

You are such a good Mommy to Lady. I'm sorry about her eye. Hopefully the other one is still okay? Good luck at the appointment. You take such good care of her!


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I truly admire how devoted you are to Lady health problems and all. This is real love not to say everyone else here doesn't completely devote themselves to their maltese. Its a beautiful thing, many people out there not on SM love the dog when its a cute puppy and don't want to deal with the aging/illness factors that will beset any dog eventually. You're my hero :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry about Ladys eye,but glad she's doing well otherwise. She's a lucky little lady to have you. :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I hope her appointment goes fairly well and that nothing too serious is happening with her eyes. She is an old gal, but boy has she gained YEARS of her life just being with you. You are the best mom to her...you've saved her.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck to Lady.......I really hate to hear she has lost her sight in one eye. I hope she does well at the eye doctor....You have been so good to her but I know Miss Lady knows that! She is well loved!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Everything I was thinking someone else has already written. I'll just add that I think you and Lady are so lucky! She's lucky to have such a wonderful mom to look after her and you're lucky to be loved by such a sweet girl. 
I hope you do find the fountain of youth and win the lottery all in the same day.
Hugs to Lady!! :wub:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 18 2009, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793234


> I knew I shouldn't have left Lady alone on Saturday when I visited my daughter. I was afraid of her flea infestation, but poor Lady didn't get her eye drops all day.
> 
> She's got uveitis again, but I knew that. I'd been giving her the drops I have for that for a couple of days while I waited to get in to see my vet. Good news it is clearing up, bad news is that she finally went blind in that eye. She's had a tiny early cataract in that eye for years, but I guess it matured all of a sudden. I knew she was having trouble seeing in the past few weeks. :crying:
> 
> ...



I agree with the other posters. You sure are an awesome Maltese Mom to Lady!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Marj:

I hope lady's eye is nothing serious. And hopefully she'll get better real soon.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww Marj, you are the best mommy!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Marg,

Lady is such a lucky girl to have you for a Mom. Hope the appt with the eye doctor goes well. Happy to hear her weight is up. She really is an amazing girl :wub: 

Cathy


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awww Marj, Lady has the best Mom and what a lucky baby she is. Bless you for giving her all the help and love and I wish you could win the lotto also.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds like Lady is in the best hands, Marj. :wub: :wub: You are a wonderful Mommy! Heck, I wouldn't mind trading places with Lady, LOL!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you for all your kind words. 

It's seems like I have had Lady forever, like she has always been a part of my life. I honestly can't imagine my life without her.

I noticed she was having trouble seeing a few weeks ago and thought her ears were hanging in her eyes. I guess I bobbed her ears for nothing, huh?

She was a little frightened about it at first, but seems to have adjusted very well. I've noticed she likes to walk beside me instead of in front of me now and puts her nose to the ground more when we are outside. She still loves her walks, though.

I hope it isn't anything too serious with her eye. I just took her to my regular vet today and she doesn't have all the equipment an ophthalmologist does so it was hard to tell.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... god bless Lady... rayer: :heart: I pray that there isnt anything seriously wrong with her eye. Lady is so blessed to have you Marj... and vice versa.. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Marj, I am so sorry to hear about Lady's eye. I pray the bulge turns out to be nothing serious. rayer: 

That is wonderful news that her weight has come up! It just shows the wonderful care her mommy gives her. :heart: 

She is a special girl, indeed. And so lucky to have you. :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, I'm sorry about Lady's eye, but she sure is in good hands.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marj hugs to you, I know how hard it is to have a senior with medical issues, Lady has been blessed in having a mommy like you. I'm sorry she has gone blind in her eye


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Lady has the best MOM :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marj, I am sorry to read that Lady has lost her sight. I hope the mass is nothing serious. She is doing so good these days. You girls were meant for each other. Sending lots of prayers that Lady's diagnosis isn't serious.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I hope there's nothing seriously wrong with Lady's eye. 

Marj, you are Lady's guardian angel on earth. You rescued her and have given her the best care every moment since. You're my hero.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Saying a prayer for both you and sweet Lady. You know, it just shows how much she trusts you that she still loves to walk along side you outside. That is really heart warming.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

God bless you both.

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 18 2009, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793568


> Marj, I am sorry to read that Lady has lost her sight. I hope the mass is nothing serious. She is doing so good these days. You girls were meant for each other. Sending lots of prayers that Lady's diagnosis isn't serious.[/B]


I'm hoping it's just scar tissue. She has it on this eye because she has dry eye. This is a new vet since I moved last year so she isn't familiar with Lady's eyes.

It will be a new ophthalmologist, too. They come down here twice a month from the vet school so it's easier than having to go all the way back to Raleigh.

At least her uveitis is getting better. She was in such pain all week.

I just hope we can keep my old girl going for a long, long time.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm praying for both you and Lady.... :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

God bless our 2 Ladies.
xoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj... just seeing this about Lady's eyes! I will be praying like crazy that the buldge on her eye is as you stated just some scar tissue or the like and nothing serious. I think it's always a but of a shock to learn they've lost sight and I'm always amazed how well they accept and adapt to the loss of vision . Thankfully it only happened in one eye... and with your diligence in getting the uveitis under control she is 'comfortable" again and that's the main thing! 

When do you see the specialist? 

I think little Lady holds a special place in all our hearts and both she and you are an inspiration to us all!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending prayers and hugs for Lady rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: She sure is lucky to have such a great MoM.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sending rayer: rayer: and :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jun 19 2009, 06:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793757


> Marj... just seeing this about Lady's eyes! I will be praying like crazy that the buldge on her eye is as you stated just some scar tissue or the like and nothing serious. I think it's always a but of a shock to learn they've lost sight and I'm always amazed how well they accept and adapt to the loss of vision . Thankfully it only happened in one eye... and with your diligence in getting the uveitis under control she is 'comfortable" again and that's the main thing!
> 
> When do you see the specialist?
> 
> I think little Lady holds a special place in all our hearts and both she and you are an inspiration to us all!![/B]



Our appointment is Wednesday. The ophthalmologists from the vet school come down here twice a month.

As you know, when Lady was eight she had some really close calls. No one expected her to live as long as she has. Years ago I used to wake up every morning and check to see if she was still breathing as it seemed like losing her was a real possibility.

She has cheated death so many times and come back to feel even better, I almost forget she is as old as she is. Losing her sight is a sobering reminder that she is old. I honestly don't know what I will do without her. All the insulin shots, medications, caring for her when she was sick has created such a bond. I know you felt that with Missy.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

YOU have helped add those years to Lady's life Marj. You are beyond wonderful to her. She is blessed to have you as her mother...not everyone could do what you have done for her. I really am sorry about her eye but I dont' think that will stop Lady from loving her life. As Terry said, Lady continues to inspire all of us and is special to every person who has met her or seen her beautiful pictures. She truly is special and so are you. 

Sending lots of prayers and hugs for Lady. :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Cookie & I are dending our best well wishes to sweet Lady & also hope that you do win the lottery!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

awe marj i am so glad she is in your hands as you are a great mom. You are right it is great she has kept her vision for so long as that is a definite side effect to diabetes. I hope the opthamologist can give you some good insight and will say some prayers for your baby


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

everyone has said everything I could ever think of saying but I wanted you to know that Hunter and I are thinking of both you and Lady and are anxious to hear what the new eye doctor has to say. :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

We are also still thinking of you, Marj, and of the beautiful and amazing Lady girl. :tender: :Flowers 2: :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayers for Lady and for you.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I hope Lady gets good news about her other eye. She has a great mom and she's one special girl


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 18 2009, 01:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793269


> I truly admire how devoted you are to Lady health problems and all. This is real love not to say everyone else here doesn't completely devote themselves to their maltese. Its a beautiful thing, many people out there not on SM love the dog when its a cute puppy and don't want to deal with the aging/illness factors that will beset any dog eventually. You're my hero :wub:[/B]


 My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 19 2009, 09:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793809


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jun 19 2009, 06:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793757





> Marj... just seeing this about Lady's eyes! I will be praying like crazy that the buldge on her eye is as you stated just some scar tissue or the like and nothing serious. I think it's always a but of a shock to learn they've lost sight and I'm always amazed how well they accept and adapt to the loss of vision . Thankfully it only happened in one eye... and with your diligence in getting the uveitis under control she is 'comfortable" again and that's the main thing!
> 
> When do you see the specialist?
> 
> I think little Lady holds a special place in all our hearts and both she and you are an inspiration to us all!![/B]



Our appointment is Wednesday. The ophthalmologists from the vet school come down here twice a month.

As you know, when Lady was eight she had some really close calls. No one expected her to live as long as she has. Years ago I used to wake up every morning and check to see if she was still breathing as it seemed like losing her was a real possibility.

She has cheated death so many times and come back to feel even better, I almost forget she is as old as she is. Losing her sight is a sobering reminder that she is old. I honestly don't know what I will do without her. All the insulin shots, medications, caring for her when she was sick has created such a bond. I know you felt that with Missy.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 19 2009, 09:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793809


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jun 19 2009, 06:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793757





> Marj... just seeing this about Lady's eyes! I will be praying like crazy that the buldge on her eye is as you stated just some scar tissue or the like and nothing serious. I think it's always a but of a shock to learn they've lost sight and I'm always amazed how well they accept and adapt to the loss of vision . Thankfully it only happened in one eye... and with your diligence in getting the uveitis under control she is 'comfortable" again and that's the main thing!
> 
> When do you see the specialist?
> 
> I think little Lady holds a special place in all our hearts and both she and you are an inspiration to us all!![/B]



Our appointment is Wednesday. The ophthalmologists from the vet school come down here twice a month.

As you know, when Lady was eight she had some really close calls. No one expected her to live as long as she has. Years ago I used to wake up every morning and check to see if she was still breathing as it seemed like losing her was a real possibility.

She has cheated death so many times and come back to feel even better, I almost forget she is as old as she is. Losing her sight is a sobering reminder that she is old. I honestly don't know what I will do without her. All the insulin shots, medications, caring for her when she was sick has created such a bond. I know you felt that with Missy.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hoping everything goes well for you and Lady tomorrow. Sending hugs and prayers your way. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow with the doctor, Marj. I hope you get some good news. I'm so sorry to read about Lady's eye. :-(


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks everybody for your well wishes. Lady had a rough day. She had a full blown panic attack triggered, I think, by not being able to find her water bowl. She started bumping into things in her panic which just made things worse. She was running blind around here, as if to try to run away from her fear. She was trying to dig a hole in the carpet to get away from her blindness. :crying: 

I ended up giving her a valium. I keep them around for after she has a seizure. That finally calmed her down, thank heavens.

I pray she can adjust to this. I ordered the book Living With Blind Dogs thanks to Deb/3maltomom's recommendation.

I'll let everyone know how our appointment goes tomorrow.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marj, sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers for you and Lady. I hope your dr.'s visit goes well tomorrow.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Bless both of you. I hurt so much for you. I can just feel the pain that both of you are dealing with. Praying that her appointment goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Marj:

I hope Lady feels better and the vet can give her something for the pain. Sending prayers your way and I hope Lady feels better real soon.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Bless your heart, Marj, and dear sweet Lady too. As tough as this is on the two of you, it will be made easier because you are there to go through it with your baby. Hugs to the both of you.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, poor baby. I'll be lighting special candles for beautiful Lady in the morning.
xoxoxo


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jun 23 2009, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796110


> Aww, poor baby. I'll be lighting special candles for beautiful Lady in the morning.
> xoxoxo[/B]


 Just checking in for an update on Miss Lady and praying for her to be well


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I hope Lady feels better soon.Hope all goes well today :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Saying lots of prayers for little Lady, I hope the eye specialist can help her. rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We are back from the vet school and now on our way to Lady's regular vet for complete bloodwork. She has an extremely rare bacterial and fungal infection in her cornea. Treatment would normally be surgery, but she is not a candidate. Topicals are very hard on the liver and might not work anyway. They could destroy her already diseased liver. 

She is in extreme pain, they said. I am trying to hold it together.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Prayers sent for you and Lady. You are such a brave and good mommy! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh Marg, I am so sorry :grouphug: prayers for Lady and for you rayer: 

Cathy


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

We will keep praying rayer: rayer: rayer: for you and little Lady, miracles can happen and we will pray for one. I will Pray harder to keep her out of pain and pray for you for having to go through this. You are a wonderful mommy and you really need these right now :sLo_grouphug3: :sLo_grouphug3: :sLo_grouphug3: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OH, Marj, my heart is breaking for you and Lady. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My prayers are with you and Lady. I hope and pray that her regular vet will have a solution and will be able to make Lady comfortable. Hugs


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: for both of you, and a :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: for both of you.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Poor Lady. I pray for her recovery!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :heart: :heart:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I hope and pray for you and Lady rayer:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I didn't know Lady was in pain. Poor girl. I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Lady.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We are both home! :cheer: 

My vet has proclaimed Lady her "miracle" patient. Lady's ALT went from 296 about ten months ago to 79! Normal! Unheard of in a dog who has been on Phenobarbital for over nine years. I switched her to home cooking last Labor Day weekend and added Denosyl which apparently allowed her liver to regenerate itself.

My vet said she had the bloodwork of a puppy! :cheer: 

Of course, she is still not out of the woods. Surgical treatment is the first choice for fungal eye infections. We caught the infections early enough so that they haven't penetrated her cornea too deeply (25%). If she's got one more miracle left, the topicals can clear it up.

The ophthalmologist said she doesn't have cataracts afterall, just the tiny immature one in her right eye she's had for years. Another "miracle" for a diabetic dog as most go blind in the first year. She used the words "astounding" and "astonishing" to describe the condition of her eyes. Lady's vision loss is just from old age. Her retina is degenerating. Her left eye is still really healthy and she has vision.

So now I keep her loaded up on Tramadol, give her all her drops, and pray a lot! rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww praying for Lady and you too rayer: rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That sounds like good news Marj. I am happy that Lady is doing so well.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Marj, I feel so badly for Lady. I hope they find a remedy fast so she is not in pain.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news :cheer: GO LADY


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:cheer: YES!!! :cheer: 

:smheat: I was worried for a second!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This is wonderful news!! You have turned back time for Miss Lady!!! I know you are so happy!!! Yahoooooo!!!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Seems like great news! Congrats! You're a good mommy!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:chili: :chili: Prayers for a swift recovery for the miracle baby!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so happy. It's sounds like very good news for Lady. Let's hope the good news continues.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Marj, Lady is a miracle baby because of your love and devotion to her. No one could be a better mom. I'll keep you both in my thoughts that this infection can be treated easiy and effectively.

:grouphug: :grouphug: 's to you and Miss Lady.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Lots of prayers make miracles happen and all the prayers are still coming we want to have our little Lady well and happy and therefore it makes her mommy happy. Yeah, thanks for the first two miracles now give us another :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

all I can say is (((THANK YOU LORD))) I hope Miss Lady lives a very LONG life


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such wonderful news!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Sending prayers that the drops work and that she doesn't have to have eye surgery. rayer: I bet she's got more than 1 miracle left. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im so happy u have gotten such wonderful news. you are both very lucky to have each other!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am sooooo happy to hear this wonderful news!!!!!!! :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

That's great news!!! I'm soooo happy for you and the Miracle Lady :chili:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow, a 79 ALT is wonderful! What I would give if Tanner's was ever that low. You know, I tried giving him Denosyl but he'd spit them out. I found those little pills all over the kitchen! It's a good thing I can crush the Marin. Well Miss Lady, you are doing great!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Marj, I'm late on this thread - so glad you got good news! All the best to you and Miss :wub: Lady for continuing
good news for a looooooong time! :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Jun 24 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796376


> Wow, a 79 ALT is wonderful! What I would give if Tanner's was ever that low. You know, I tried giving him Denosyl but he'd spit them out. I found those little pills all over the kitchen! It's a good thing I can crush the Marin. Well Miss Lady, you are doing great![/B]


What do you feed Tanner? The home cooked diet has made the biggest difference for her.

Six years ago when Lady's ALT was 99 we thought that was fabulous for a dog on pheno.

We still have a big hurdle to overcome since she can't have surgery, but at least I know she is healthy enough to try an alternative treatment. She's in a lot of pain now and I won't allow her to suffer if it doesn't work. The next week will tell.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 24 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796407


> QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Jun 24 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796376





> Wow, a 79 ALT is wonderful! What I would give if Tanner's was ever that low. You know, I tried giving him Denosyl but he'd spit them out. I found those little pills all over the kitchen! It's a good thing I can crush the Marin. Well Miss Lady, you are doing great![/B]


What do you feed Tanner? The home cooked diet has made the biggest difference for her.

Six years ago when Lady's ALT was 99 we thought that was fabulous for a dog on pheno.

We still have a big hurdle to overcome since she can't have surgery, but at least I know she is healthy enough to try an alternative treatment. She's in a lot of pain now and I won't allow her to suffer if it doesn't work. The next week will tell.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow....congrats on the super great number on her ALT. Continued prayers that the alternative treatment works. You are such an awesome mom Marj. You have just done and had miracles with sweet Lady.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear all the wonderful reports on Lady, Marj. I'll be praying for her eye treatment to work. I'm so sorry that she is in pain Marj. I will pray for her. You did a great joy getting those alts down!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for continued good news. Hugs to you both.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Great news, Marj, I'm so happy that Lady's numbers were so good. I hope the tramadol will keep her pain-free while the drops work their magic. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 24 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796331


> We are both home! :cheer:
> 
> My vet has proclaimed Lady her "miracle" patient. Lady's ALT went from 296 about ten months ago to 79! Normal! Unheard of in a dog who has been on Phenobarbital for over nine years. I switched her to home cooking last Labor Day weekend and added Denosyl which apparently allowed her liver to regenerate itself.
> 
> ...



That is wonderful news! :chili: :chili: :chili: YOU GO LADY!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Marj, that is fantastic news! :aktion033: 

Continued prayers for Lady that the treatment works and her infection clears up. rayer: rayer:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

So happy to hear the good news. Hugs to Lady!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 24 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796331


> We are both home! :cheer:
> 
> My vet has proclaimed Lady her "miracle" patient. Lady's ALT went from 296 about ten months ago to 79! Normal! Unheard of in a dog who has been on Phenobarbital for over nine years. I switched her to home cooking last Labor Day weekend and added Denosyl which apparently allowed her liver to regenerate itself.
> 
> ...


Awwww Marj, Lady is a miracle and you are her angel. :wub2:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

:wub: :wub: Aww! You & Lady are such a great team!! I'm so happy for both of you!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!! Such wonderful news for you and Miss Lady, Marj. For all of us!!!
xoxoxox


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Marj.. so wonderful that Lady's blood work came back so good! And also so wonderful that the cataracts had not formed. I know I was always so grateful that Missy never got them either. ( Just a 'dot" had formed at dx but never progressed further) 
So now we must focus on the meds doing their job ... for both clearing up the infection and for relieveing her pain. The prayers will be 'doubled/tripled up' for that result!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You and Lady are both astounding and astonishing!!!!! Lady would not be where she is if you weren't for you Marj!!!!

This is great news and I'm so happy for you both!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jun 25 2009, 07:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796560


> Oh Marj.. so wonderful that Lady's blood work came back so good! And also so wonderful that the cataracts had not formed. I know I was always so grateful that Missy never got them either. ( Just a 'dot" had formed at dx but never progressed further)
> So now we must focus on the meds doing their job ... for both clearing up the infection and for relieveing her pain. The prayers will be 'doubled/tripled up' for that result![/B]


I know you kept Missy's diabetes closely regulated, too. That is the reason Lady has not developed mature cataracts as almost all diabetic dogs do right in the beginning. All her ophthalmologists over the years have said they wished all their owners would learn to home check glucose, but most still don't.

I have to stop her tear stimulator for her dry eye during the treatment which is tough. Apparently although it helps her produce tears, it contributed to these infections. I can still use her Genteal gel, thank heavens.

Thanks for the continued prayers. It sounds like we should know in a week if the meds are working. Of course, we are worried because diabetics can be so resistant to antibiotic therapy.

Thank goodness I took her in quickly so the infection has only penetrated the cornea 25%. In more advanced cases removing the eye is the only option. Even in the early stage, removing the affected tissue surgically is still the treatment of choice, but Lady couldn't survive surgery.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Marj... I think we all already knew that Lady is our SM miracle malt for years now...  She has came a long way...and she is still going strong! I'm glad all is well...and she is improving wonderfully. :chili: ohh yeah... she is also one of the BEST dressed on SM! :thumbsup: :chili:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

So happy to hear the wonderful news.  Good mommies help make healthy babies and clearly you are a wonderful mommy! :chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Great news Marj, prayers do work and I know all her aunties and uncles here on SM have been saying plenty for you and her. 

Of course, the awsome care you give her has a lot to do with it too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Good news Marj. You are still in my prayers and thoughts.

Tina


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The ophthalmologist wants to to bring Lady up to the vet school tomorrow. She removed as much of the infection as she could yesterday and it left a hole in her cornea so she wants to make sure it is healing. She will do more cytology to see if the meds are doing anything. I am just so worried about the results.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj... I still often reflect on our discussions of our 'quest' to home test LOL .... ahh but once accomplished what a valuable tool, eh?? !!!


----------

